# Bench recommendations...



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm looking to get a new bench, as the one I currently own -- the York FTS Flat to Incline Bench -- albeit comfortable, is somewhat limited in function. I'd like a bench that goes from DECLINE to supine, to incline, to upright, with a seat capable of being put in a variable incline (which is essential for incline exercises), and a leg / ankle hold-down option (essential for decline exercises).

What are your recommendations?

DP.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I have one of these.



Ex commercial gym bench bought on ebay for £40. Keep a look out as they come up on a fairly regular basis. You may have to pay a bit more than I did but it will last you forever.


----------



## Dark Prowler (Jun 20, 2013)

Mingster said:


> I have one of these.
> 
> View attachment 145218
> 
> ...


Looks similar in design to the one I have already. I'm after something that allows for decline positions, with a leg / ankle hold-down attachment, so that I don't slip down the bench when performing decline bench presses, for example.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a Keys Fitness bench which does what you need. A bench is a personal preference though and different widths will suit different people.

There was one on ebay last week which was the same but I just had a quick look and can't see it on there now. Mine isn't the new type with the 2 part back(3 part including seat area), mine is a 1 part back(2 part including the seat area).

The only thing I don't like about the Keys bench is that it is too high for my liking, I like my bench low to the ground(better for dumbbell work). There was a bench I was prepared to pay good money for at a gym I used to go to but the owner didn't wish to sell it. This one didn't have the ankle attachment for decline though.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dark Prowler said:


> Looks similar in design to the one I have already. I'm after something that allows for decline positions, with a leg / ankle hold-down attachment, so that I don't slip down the bench when performing decline bench presses, for example.


It goes to full decline, although I never use it for such.


----------

